# Installation réseau avec NAS Synology DS218+



## mariol66 (1 Février 2018)

Bonjour à tous, on viens d’investir à la maison dans un NAS Synology DS 218+.

Pour l’instant je tatonne pour le paramétrer et je rencontres quelques difficultés avec les sauvegardes Time Machine que j’ai créés sur mon NAS.

Je trouve que le débit est molasson et de ce que j’ai pu lire ici et là, la façon dont est fait mon réseau ne doit pas être top.

Pour vous situer:

J’ai une live box orange (la petite noire je crois que s’est un play)
Dessus est branché en ethernet:
- une caméra ip
- l’imac de madame
- raccordement au reseau CPL de la maison ou l’on y trouve mon Mac Pro, ma PS4 et deux autres camera ip
- le NAS Synology

En wifi:
Les ipad et iphones

J’ai donc créé un dossier partagé pour les sauvegardes Time Machine sur le NAS mais je trouve que le transfert est lent. Il m’annonce plus de 7h pour les 84 go du Mac Pro et 16 h pour les 386 go de l’imac.
Sur le Synology lorsque je regarde débit dans l’encadré en bas à droite il oscile entre 10 et 15 mo/s pas plus lorsque les deux Mac sauvegardent.

Je précise que les j’ai connecté les Mac en SMB (peu être le soucis). Au bout de deux heures l’imac à perdu le disque du NAS, j’ai du recommencer la sauvegarde et je viens de voir que le MacPro aussi mais apparement c’est parceque l’ordi s’est mis en veille. J’avais laissé rêactiver pour les accès réseaux mais apparament ça ne fonctionne pas comme je le pensais. Je m’imaginais que le Mac ne se mettrais pas en veille tant que la sauvegarde n'était pas fini.

Du coup sur le MacPro, j’ai relancé une connection au NAS en AFP cette fois ci et là il m’annoncait 1h pour les 84go ce qui est déjà mieux...(a voir demain si ça n’a pas merdé cette nuit).

J'aimerais savoir déja ce que vous me conseillez entre AFP, SMB, synology dit que depuis Sierra il faut mettre SMB (les deux Mac sont sous Sierra)...

Ensuite j’ai lu tout à l’heure sur le forum, qu’en fait les box internet comme ma live box limitent le débit du reseaux (ce qui expliquerais les 10-15mo/s que je vois sur le Synology).

Dons dans l’idée, il faudrais que je raccorde la box à un switch ethernet et que sur ce switch je connect tout (les Mac, le Nas, les CPL) pour tenter d’avoir un débit plus correct?

Si tel est le cas, si vous avez des switch (marques et modèles) à me conseiller parceque je vais être un peu paumer.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Février 2018)

Bonsoir,
Time Machine est de toute manière très long.  Les premières sauvegardes même en ethernet durent plusieurs heures.


----------



## Daffy44 (1 Février 2018)

Bonjour, 
Normalement, smb est le protocole désormais utilisé... Maintenant afp demeure un peu plus rapide. 

Enfin pour bien gérer smb, il faut ajouter un fichier de configuration sur le mac. 

Enfin, rien ne vaut un lien rj45 direct versus WIFI ou cpl.. surtout lors d'une grosse sauvegarde comme TM

PS:  ici pour bien gérer smb - https://goo.gl/eNRnXV


----------



## mariol66 (1 Février 2018)

Effectivement ma liaison cpl c’est pas top, plus tard je pense tirer un cable par le grenier au moins avec le MacPro.
Finalement j’ai regardé à nouveau cette nuit comment avancais la sauvegarde du MacPro an AFP et après m’avoir annoncer 1h, il est rapidement passé à 7h. J’ai l’impression qu’au début ça dépote car j’ai eu rapidement 1go de transféré, mais qu’après ça se stabilise vers le bas.

Par contre ce que je remarque c’est que lorsque je selectionne mon disque de sauvegarde dans time machine il me propose deux fois le même dossier time machine partagé. Je suppose que s’est les deux protocoles AFP et SMB mais à ce moment je n’arrive pas à les distinguer. Peu être devrais-je désactiver un protocole sur le NAS pour être tranquille.

Je vais regarder cette histoire de fichier, j’ai lu un post en parlant hier mais je n’ai pas tout compris (en même temps il était tard ).

Cette histoire de switch ca peut réellement y changer quelque chose ou pas ?


----------



## mariol66 (1 Février 2018)

J'ai essayé la manip, pas de grand changements, 2 min pour télécharger une sauvegarde TM de 77 mo par contre en passant par le Finder et en copiant un fichier direct sur le NAS via le Finder > moins d'une minute pour 145 Mo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
Tu compares des choux et des navets. 
Time Machine est incrémental , c'est à dire qu'il répertorie et sauvegarde les modifications apportées aux fichiers depuis la dernière sauvegarde. 
Tes 77 Mo sont des milliers de minuscules fichiers qui sont rajoutés à ton ancienne sauvegarde pour obtenir la nouvelle tout en conservant l'ancienne puisque tu peux remonter dans le temps. Tout cela demande du temps même si on estime à juste titre Time Machine lent.
Ton fichier de 145 Mo est un fichier et un seul.
Il est plus rapide de ranger un cahier que ses feuilles  découpées  puis éparpillées en mille morceaux.
Idem pour l'incrémental


----------



## mariol66 (1 Février 2018)

Effectivement je ne l'avais pas vu comme ça. Mais du coup est-ce qu'il y a moyen que ça puisse aller plus vite ? qu'est-ce qui peut limiter, le débit, le NAS les disques du NAS ?

Sans compté que pour l'instant s'est un peu hasardeux. Je me suis absenté, le Mac à du vouloir faire une sauvegarde qui finalement à échoué car la sauvegarde TM était utilisée (par qui ?) bref il n'a pas pu sauvegarder. Là je le relance à la main et ça fonctionne...

Je pensais que se serai plus facile à parametrer et plus transparent. Pour l'instant au démarrage du Mac il me faut monter le dossier Time Machine (je ne sais pas si on peut le faire automatiquement) alors que dans les éléments partagé je retrouve au démarrage le Synology mais Time Machine ne semble pas le trouver tant qu'il n'est pas monté sur le bureau.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Février 2018)

C'est sûrement Time Machine qui impose son rythme. D'un autre côté, il travaille lentement mais c'est transparent et indolore pour l'opérateur  puisque les sauvegardes se font sans intervention ni ralentissement de l'ordi. Alors une ou trois minutes, est ce important?
Plus ennuyeux, l'occupation réelle ou supposée du NAS. Time Machine devrait normalement le trouver sans problème. 
Je n'utilise pas de NAS avec Time Machine mais une Time capsule qui est trouvée sans problème. Je ne pourrais donc pas t'aider dans la programmation d'un NAS.


----------



## mariol66 (1 Février 2018)

Ce n'est pas gênant qu'il mette plus de temps que mon disque Firewire, je m'y attendais, mais à cette cadence je me pose des questions car généralement il fait une sauvegarde de 700 - 1000 mo.

Il ne faudrait pas qu'il mette plusieurs heures surtout qu'avec un disque externe on sais lorsqu'il sauvegarde. On entend le disque travailler et des fois si l'on eteind le Mac un peu vite, le bruit du disque nous fait attendre la fin de la sauvegarde.

Je vais surveiller en configuration travaille.

Entre temps, J'ai trouvé comment faire un scripte pour monter le Time Machine au démarrage mais je ne comprend toujours pas ce qu'il à pu se passer tout à l'heure.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Février 2018)

C'est incrémentiel, tu ne sauvegardes donc que les modifications et je ne pense pas que tu modifies 1 TB en une heure. Heureusement d'ailleurs sinon tu auras besoin de disques de 10 TB  toutes les semaines puisque Time Machine garde les anciennes versions. En général les sauvegardes de routine sont de 50 à 100Mo  maximum.
Avec les élagages journaliers, hebdomadaires et mensuels, les disques durent  plusieurs années


----------



## daffyb (1 Février 2018)

Ce qui me permet de faire remonter ce fil : https://forums.macg.co/threads/nas-synology-afp-smb-timemachine.1282550/


----------



## mariol66 (2 Février 2018)

Je viens de faire le test de débit entre le Mac Pro et le dossier du NAS Time Machine







Ca confirme que j'ai un débit de ..... moule... Par curiosité, je lancerais un test entre les deux Mac dans la journée.

En plus ce matin en allumant le Mac, mon script à bien fonctionné, le dossier est monté sur le bureau. Le Mac à voulu faire une sauvegarde et il m'a mis une erreur "La sauvegarde sur "Synology" est déjà utilisé."

Je le lance en manuel et il marque "Disque de sauvegarde non disponible" en fait il cherche mon ancien disque externe de sauvegarde que j'ai gardé dans les préférence TM (mais le disque n'est pas branché. Je relance une troisième fois à la main et la sauvegarde se lance bien sur le TM du NAS.

Ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre et il y a peut-être un conflit avec ça. Lorsque je sélectionne le disque de sauvegarde dans TM, le nom du dossier partagé y est deux fois. L'un sur "192.168.1.12", l'autre sur "Synology"mais des fois j'ai eu deux fois "192.168.1.12"


----------



## mariol66 (2 Février 2018)

J'ai refais différents tests de débit:

1) MacPro - NAS - Ethernet





2) MacPro - IMac - Ethernet





3) IMac - NAS - Ethernet





Ensuite j'ai tout refait en wifi

4) MacPro - NAS - Wifi





5) MacPro - IMac - Wifi





6) IMac - NAS - Wifi






Au final l'IMac s'en sort mieux et s'est aussi l'impression que j'avais lors des sauvegardes, un poils plus rapides... Bon en même temps, y'a pas de quoi fouetter un chat non plus  c'est pas exceptionnel comme débit.

Au début j'ai pensé que cela pouvait venir de ma connexion CPL, le MacPro est sur CPL, mais en Wifi s'est pas beaucoup mieux non plus.

Précision : Pour l'instant la méthode pour enlever la signature du SMB n'a été faite que sur le MacPro

Question: désolé je n'y connais rien en réseaux et ça va peut-être être stupide ce que je dis, mais si ma connexion avec le MacPro sur le réseau est autour des 4-5 mb/s au vu des tests, comment se fait-il que lorsque je fais un test de débit internet j'ai le débit maximum offert par ma box (10,8 mb/s) ?


----------



## Daffy44 (3 Février 2018)

Bonjour, 

Ne pas tout mélanger en effet...
1/ le CPL varie comme le wifi... Voilà pourquoi un vrai test est à faire en rj45
2/ le nas est capable de gérer plusieurs protocoles y compris pour tm. Si tu n'as pas de pc ou d'appareils qui se connectent au nas via smb (cifs) desactives le
3/ idéalement pour tm on crée un utilisateur distinc avec un quota, ainsi, on a une place pour les rotations et on évite de mélanger les utilisateurs... Cela permet aussi d'avoir plusieurs tm sur un disque 
3/ si on veut que les macs gerent  bien l'accès au nas en smb il faut sur chaque faire la création du fichier indiqué plus haut 

Il faut lire les conseils donnés tant sur ce forum que sur celui de NASforum (Synology Fr)


----------



## Daffy44 (3 Février 2018)

Question: désolé je n'y connais rien en réseaux et ça va peut-être être stupide ce que je dis, mais si ma connexion avec le MacPro sur le réseau est autour des 4-5 mb/s au vu des tests, comment se fait-il que lorsque je fais un test de débit internet j'ai le débit maximum offert par ma box (10,8 mb/s) ?[/QUOTE]

Parce qu'un test de vitesse Internet se  base sur la box et pas sur l'appareil connecté à la box


----------



## Daffy44 (3 Février 2018)

?





> Question: désolé je n'y connais rien en réseaux et ça va peut-être être stupide ce que je dis, mais si ma connexion avec le MacPro sur le réseau est autour des 4-5 mb/s au vu des tests, comment se fait-il que lorsque je fais un test de débit internet j'ai le débit maximum offert par ma box (10,8 mb/s) ?



Parce qu'un test de vitesse Internet se  base sur la box et pas sur l'appareil connecté à la box


----------



## mariol66 (3 Février 2018)

Bonjour Daffy44,

J'ai effectivement suivis la procédure décrite sur le site Synology, j'ai créé un dossier partagé "Time Machine" de 1,5 to sur le NAS et deux utilisateurs (un avec un cota de 500go l'autre de 1to).

Avec deux Mac sous Sierra est-il mieux de les mettre en AFP ou SMB (pas vu une grande différence au ressentit) ? pour le moment je n'ai activé que le SMB sur le NAS et le MacPro à la signature désactivé, pas encore l'IMac mais je vais le faire de suite.

Pour faire un test en RJ45 je peu brancher l'IMac directement au cul du NAS ?

Juste pour être bien claire, parce que mon installation n'est sans doute pas facile à expliquer. Sur les deux ordinateurs seul le MacPro est branché avec le CPL, l'IMac lui est en RJ45 (via la box, comme le NAS). Pourtant aux vu des tests de débit que j'ai fait, certes, l'IMac va plus vite mais ce n'est pas non plus exceptionnel (4,3 vs 8,8 mb/s).

Je me suis inscrit sur le forum Synology et sur un autre forum (forum-nas.fr) pour apprendre à tout configurer.


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2018)

mariol66 a dit:


> Question: désolé je n'y connais rien en réseaux et ça va peut-être être stupide ce que je dis, mais si ma connexion avec le MacPro sur le réseau est autour des 4-5 mb/s au vu des tests, comment se fait-il que lorsque je fais un test de débit internet j'ai le débit maximum offert par ma box (10,8 mb/s) ?


Ne pas confondre Mb et MB !!
Mb = Méga bit
MB = Méga Byte = Méga octet
1 octet = 8 bits 
Voilà pour l'histoire.

Quand tu écris connecté en ethernet au NAS c'est via CPL ou un vrai câble réseau en direct, avec rien entre le NAS et le MAC (éventuellement un switch/routeur) ?


----------



## mariol66 (3 Février 2018)

Merci pour la conversion, c'est vrai, j'y fait pas gaffe, je me plante souvent 

Alors j'avance tout doucement  après avoir un peut galéré à enlever la signature d'lMac, j'y suis enfin arrivé et le débit est carrément mieux






Ma question, parce'que j'ai eu un doute. Les deux Mac sont en partage de fichiers dois-je faire la commande supplémentaire pour la désactivation de signature ? Je n'ai pas percuté avant, mais je ne l'ai fait ni sur le MacPro ni sur L'iMac.

Et puis en ce samedi matin, j'ai fait un petit dessin 






J'espère que ça répond à ta question ci-dessus 

Le switch que j'ai commandé, je compte y brancher tout les appareils dessus (box,IMac,NAS, CPL MacPro et les caméras) Désolé pour ce foutu CPL mais dans l'immédiat je n'arriverais pas à passer un câble ethernet pour le remplacer.


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2018)

Voilà qui est mieux ! 
Par contre, il faudrait être plus précis 
Quel protocollo est utilisé entre le NAS et l'iMac ? AFP ou SMB ?
A mon avis, c'est en AFP. Pour avoir un débit équivalent en SMB il faut passer la commande de signing sur leS MacS.

Si les débits sont pourris sur le MacPro, c'est à cause du CPL qui n'est pas bon, et là on ne pourra pas faire grand chose !
D'ailleurs, quel est le débit théorique max de tes CPL ?


----------



## mariol66 (3 Février 2018)

Pour le protocole c'est du SMB, je n'ai activé que celui-ci sur le NAS.

La signature est enlevé sur l'IMac et le MacPro, par contre pour le MacPro le débit n'a pas bougé.

Pour les CPL j'en ai deux sortes:

NetGear PLP1000 donc en théorie jusqu'à 1000 mb/s, ce sont les plus rapides, alors j'en ai mis un direct sur le tableau électrique (près de la box) et l'autre est dans le bureau pour le MacPro.

NetGear CPL 200 (XAVB1401), débit théorique jusqu'à 200 mb/s, ce sont les plus anciens et les moins rapides, j'en ai un pour la PS4 et deux autres pour les caméras IP.

Par contre ils sont équipés d'un voyant de qualité de connexion et celui du bureau et du tableau électrique (les PLP 1000) sont des fois au rouge (< à 50 mb/s) ou à l'orange (50-80 mb/s), mais même à l'orange en fesant des tests de débit j'ai pareil que ceux ci-dessus.

Je ne m'attendais pas avoir un débit de folie avec des CPL mais quand même, ça dépasse pas les 5 mb/s sur le MacPro (je suis en train d'en faire un c'est même 2,4 mb/s en écriture et 2,7 mb/s en lecture


----------



## mariol66 (3 Février 2018)

Je ne me souvenais pas mais j'avais un répétiteur Wifi qui trainait.

J'ai testé de le brancher entre la box et le MacPro, interverti les CPL 1000, mis un CPL 200 (qui s'allume vert) au MacPro, refait des tests à chaque étapes mais les débit étaient quasi identiques.... Si j'avais un câble ethernet de 15m au moins je serais fixé 

L'IMac étant en train de copier, demain je lui colle un CPL 1000 et je refais un test pour voir.


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2018)

mariol66 a dit:


> Par contre ils sont équipés d'un voyant de qualité de connexion et celui du bureau et du tableau électrique (les PLP 1000) sont des fois au rouge (< à 50 mb/s) ou à l'orange (50-80 mb/s), mais même à l'orange en fesant des tests de débit j'ai pareil que ceux ci-dessus.


Si on parle bien de 50 méga bit/s ça donne 6,25 Moctets/s max...
Ne cherche pas plus loin ! ton réseaux CPL est bien moins bon qu'un réseau ethernet 1Gbit/s.


----------



## Daffy44 (4 Février 2018)

Bonjour 

Je confirme qu'il fait activer nosigning sur chaque mac se connectant à un nas en smb ou un PC ou autre mac.

Et dans ce cas (partage d'un mac vers un ou plusieurs autres macs)
...
Si le Mac fait office de serveur en partageant un ou plusieurs dossiers avec PC ou autres appareils sur protocole SMB, il faut « l’adapter » aussi.

Dans Terminal saisir la ligne suivante :
sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.smb.server SigningRequired -bool FALSE
Puis la ligne suivante :
sudo /usr/libexec/smb-sync-preferences


Enfin, daffyb à raison le réseau cpl est un des points de faiblesse de ton infra.

L'ajout d'un vrai switche devrait apporter un +

Bon courage


----------



## mariol66 (4 Février 2018)

Et bien effectivement ! et c'est pas pour arranger mes affaires, le CPL est.... pourris  Ce matin j'ai mis le boîtier CPL du MacPro sur l'IMac > mêmes résultats que sur le MacPro 

Ce que je conclu, c'est que ça fait des années que j'utilise un CPL, quand je fais des tests de débit internet j'ai 10,8 mb/s de débit mais en fait non c'est juste de la box vers internet (merci pour l'explication ), du Mac à la box j'ai 2,5 ou 3 maxi ! Super  (moi qui joue en réseau sur la PS4 ça doit être idem ).

Par contre ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi le WIFI ne va pas beaucoup mieux ? Avec l'IMac qui est à 3 m de la box je viens de tester à nouveau et j'ai 11-12 mb/s. Le répétiteur WIFI que j'ai mis entre la box et le bureau ne change pas des masses.

Connaîtriez-vous une app sur IOS pour tester le débit WIFI?

Enfin, pour la commande concernant le partage de fichier du Mac, sur le site d'Apple ils ne parlent de saisir que la première pour MacOS "normal" et d'ajouter la seconde pour MacOS serveur, ne risque-t-on rien de faire les deux pour MacOS "normal" ?

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205926


----------



## Daffy44 (5 Février 2018)

mariol66 a dit:


> Connaîtriez-vous une app sur IOS pour tester le débit WIFI?



Pourquoi faire ?
Tout est dispo sur ton mac ??
Alt clic sur icône wifi et sauras ta connexion 5ghz ou 2,4ghz 

Sinon https://mashtips.com/best-iphone-wifi-tools-network-analyzer/



> Enfin, pour la commande concernant le partage de fichier du Mac, sur le site d'Apple ils ne parlent de saisir que la première pour MacOS "normal" et d'ajouter la seconde pour MacOS serveur, ne risque-t-on rien de faire les deux pour MacOS "normal" ?
> 
> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205926


Non, je confirme si le mac doit partager en smb alors il faut bien les deux actions .


----------



## mariol66 (5 Février 2018)

Merci, je ne connaissais pas cet option 

Test rapide sur le MacPro (sans répétiteur wifi):

Canal 6 (2,4 Ghz, 20 Mhz)
Vitesse 58 Mbit/s


----------



## Daffy44 (5 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

réponse toute trouvée...
Pour info un mac dispose des capacités à adresser un réseau WiFi en 5ghz (norme 802.11n ou ac) et donc d'avoir des débits bien supérieurs (même si un connexion filaire réseau réel sera toujours plus efficace)
Maintenant une connexion WiFi en 5 Ghz pour des transferts de fichiers y'a pas photo entre un 2,4 Ghz (675% + rapide...).. mais le 2,4 Ghz a le mérite d'aller plus loin en distance et au travers des murs versus le 5 Ghz.

exemple chez moi sur une borne Wifi 


----------



## mariol66 (5 Février 2018)

Celà veut dire que c'est le Mac qui en fonction de la distance et des obstacles par rapport à la borne passe en 5 Ghz ou en 2,4 Ghz ? Je suppose qu'on ne peut pas le forcer à passer en 5 Ghz ?

Nouveaux tests:

MacPro avec répétiteur WIFI (à 10m de la borne):

Canal 6 (2,4 Ghz, 20 Mhz)
Vitesse 144 Mbit/s
Mode PHY: 802.11n

IMac (à 3m de la borne):

Canal 136 (5 Ghz, 40 Mhz)
Vitesse 300 Mbit/s
Mode PHY: 802.11n

Par contre lorsque je vais dans l'utilitaire réseau et que je regarde la partie Wifi, il indique un débit de liaison de 130 Mbit/s alors que la semaine dernière j'ai regardé et il affichait 450 Mbit/s se qui m'a étonné (l'IMac était à 300 Mbit/s) pourtant je n'ai rien touché et le MacPro est resté ou il était.


----------



## Daffy44 (5 Février 2018)

mariol66 a dit:


> Celà veut dire que c'est le Mac qui en fonction de la distance et des obstacles par rapport à la borne passe en 5 Ghz ou en 2,4 Ghz ? Je suppose qu'on ne peut pas le forcer à passer en 5 Ghz ?



Oui, les réseaux sans fils (comme le CPL) dépendent beaucoup de l'environnement -- distance, perturbations etc.. - et oui mais...ce n'est pas conseillé si pour une raison ou une autre il ne trouve plus le 5Ghz cela veut dire plus d'accès au réseau alors qu'en 2,4Ghz cela pourrait passer.

Maintenant on peut s'assurer en ayant à promitié la borne ou un répéteur (qui lui même est en 5 ghz... ou en filaire) que la connexion perdure dans le haut du panier.



mariol66 a dit:


> Par contre lorsque je vais dans l'utilitaire réseau et que je regarde la partie Wifi, il indique un débit de liaison de 130 Mbit/s alors que la semaine dernière j'ai regardé et il affichait 450 Mbit/s se qui m'a étonné (l'IMac était à 300 Mbit/s) pourtant je n'ai rien touché et le MacPro est resté ou il était.



Oui cela confirme que le réseau et son accroche dépend de ce qui se passe sur le réseau justement  et les pollutions environnantes.


----------



## mariol66 (5 Février 2018)

Du coup, maintenant que le problème de débit des CPL est avéré, j'ai commandé 15m de câble ethernet... C'était pas prévu mais c'est balo d'avoir une installation comme ça et un débit de  ... alors d'ici quelques jours j'irais faire une expédition sous la charpente


----------



## mariol66 (6 Février 2018)

Aujourd’hui j’ai reçu le swtich que j’avais commandé

https://www.amazon.fr/D-Link-1008P-...pID=416H0QoAH4L&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

Du coup j’en ai profité pour refaire l’installation du matériel, il me manque que le cable ethernet pour le MacPro.

Cependant, après installation j’ai refais un test de débit depuis l’imac sur le NAS (en AFP maintenant) et le débit reste indentique avant l’instalation du switch (dans les 70/80 mb/s).
Sur le Switch les led vertes m’indique si je comprend bien que le débit est en 1000mb/s, alors qu’est qui briderais encore le transfert? Les calbes ? Tous son en 5e minimum (mais pas le même blindage je pense) ou un configuration logiciel ?

Enfin, ce switch étant POE sur 4 ports, pourriez-vous me confirmer que je peu bien y brancher un appareil non POE (qu’il n’enverra pas d’électricite) ?


----------



## daffyb (7 Février 2018)

mariol66 a dit:


> Enfin, ce switch étant POE sur 4 ports, pourriez-vous me confirmer que je peu bien y brancher un appareil non POE (qu’il n’enverra pas d’électricite) ?


alors là, je n'en sais rien, mais pour le moment je ne brancherai RIEN sur ces ports !
Que dit le manuel ?
Pourquoi avoir pris un switch POE ??

Pour moins cher, et certainement pas moins bien, tu peux avoir un switch Cisco 8 port Gigabit :
https://www.amazon.fr/Cisco-SG110D-...pID=41A8FSpdMbL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch

et pour la moitier du prix chez NetGear :
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B000092RRM/ref=psdc_430393031_t1_B004FJSST2

Si tu n'as pas l’utilité du POE, fait un échange !


----------



## Daffy44 (7 Février 2018)

Bonjour 
Très bon switche 
Pas de risque sur les ports poe, 
cela ne distribue que pour des périphériques en bout compatibles 

Un câble cat6 sera toujours un +

Après j'attends pas à avoir du 1000mb/s parce que ton switche le propose.
Le nas et un mac devrait pouvoir échanger entre 90/100mb/s


----------



## mariol66 (7 Février 2018)

Le POE est en fait pour alimenter mes caméra ip compatibles ce qui m’évite de tirer une ligne electrique sous la charpente. En fait lorsque je racorderais le MacPro en ethernet il me manquera un emplacement en ethernet normale sauf si je décale un appareil ethernet sur le port POE


----------



## mariol66 (10 Février 2018)

Ca y est j'ai enfin pu installer un câble ethernet entre le Mac Pro et le NAS via un switch.

Le débit est beaucoup mieux. C'est malgré tout le débit maximum que je peut atteindre MacPro - NAS et Mac Pro - IMac (les résultats sont identiques) en AFP.
Disons qu'avec le NAS je peu comprendre le débit (90-100 mb/s maxi) mais entre l'IMac et le MacPro ils ne peuvent pas dépasser ce débit ?


----------

